# Usb charging, phone flips out



## Spazzatron (Aug 4, 2011)

Just a quick question about usb charging. Whenever I plug my Mezzy in via usb, the screen and soft keys go ballistic and do random things. I'm running CM10 version 12/16 with Devil3 1.6.1 kernel. I'm starting to believe it's my laptop that's causing the issue [Asus G74 (I just bought a new power supply for it because Best Buy initially sold me a dud cord that was under powered)]. My Macbook and desktop don't cause any problems though. I've tried different cords, including the original one it came with and each usb port, all causing the same results.. Any way to fix this?


----------

